# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wyniki badan tarczycyc

## Aaron90

Witam zrobilem sobie badania tarczycy i wyszly mi takie wyni.

TSH 3-cia generacja Wynik w surowicy 0,673 μIU/ml     0,55         4,00 ~
FT3 Wynik w surowicy 6,54 pmol/l                                 3,5         6,50 H
FT4 Wynik w surowicy 17,53 pmol/l                              11,5        22,70

----------

